# Hansol 900P Phosphor bei Adobe Gamma



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich wolte gerade meinen Hansol 99P mit Adobe Gamma kalibrieren. Nun weiß ich aber nicht was ich bei der Phosphoreinstellung auswählen soll.
Wie bekomme ich herraus was mein Monitor verwendet?

Gruß


----------

